# End the coyote problem......



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We just recovered a real clear photo from one of our trail cams of a fawn in the jaws of a coyote at our place in Perry Co. We are ready to participate in any program available to eliminate these deer killers completely. Is anyone here interested in exploring the idea of establishing a state wide, hunter funded "private" bounty program to encourage folks to go after them.....? HT


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I absolutely love hunting coyotes. However there is a balance and they should not be wiped out. I agree with population control
And good management. The deer population is thriving.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Coyotes are everywhere, even in the cities. I warn my neighbors not to leave their cats or small dogs out alone, as I saw one walking along the neighbor's fence in broad daylight right across the street on a Sunday afternoon! 

With the rat problems in some parts of Columbus now I wouldn't be surprised to see some moving into those areas for some snacks too.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Mr. Hardtop, bountys have been tried in many areas of the country. It has been proven time and time again that they are not very successful. We already have year round hunting and trapping and that is not doing very much.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Couple of years ago, animal control shot two yotes on clevelands burke lake front airport
in medina, ive seen scat in my yard, tracks in the snow and hear them in the morning
so invasive are they already one of the most effective calls in urban areas are cat bells and stuffed cat looking decoys in the open while hunters hide in ground blinds.
bounties just dont work
99% of all hunters I know acknowledge the problem, but do not spend ONE minute trying to kill one outside their normal hunts
wicked smart, elusive i've only killed four while hunting predators in ohio
bring fur prices back up and zing, problem solved, otherwise......they are here to stay


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Impossible for hunters to make any difference.

If you are serious about reducing the coyote population on your land now is the time to talk to a good canine trapper. Find one you can trust, show him your property boundries and discuss the other details (where to park, timing, etc.). A good trapper will make a difference in your immediate area. They can harvest more dogs in a single season than you could kill hunting the same land for many years. 

He won't want to trap the coyotes until the fur is primed up.....later in the year. This is the hang up for most deer hunters. The trapper will want to trap during deer season when the fur is good and before it gets rubbed up in late winter. Many deer hunters don't want to allow a trapper on the hunting grounds.

I have found a good trapper can share the property and run his business while deer hunters are around. I have sat and watched a trapper work a property many times from my treestand in one of the best hunting places I ever hunted. At first I wasn't thrilled about it - but he was there first. After observing him do his work from my perch and it seemingly having little to no impact on the bow hunting he taught me this lesson. I also asked him about the deer movement and where I should hunt.....and he proved very helpful from his experience.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

I do control work on 2 Farms without impact to hunters. But impact to the coyotes. Always looking for a place to remove the guys. Love to trap them and will all year where I can.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yote hides aren't so valuable that most concerned trappers would not trap until November. I'll take them anytime, anywhere. Unless it's a fairly large, classic colored animal, they're not really worth all the work it takes. Had 15 of them put up 4 years ago & averaged $6/ hide. They spike up in price once in a while, but not much.
F-n-f is correct that a good trapper can take more in a year than a hunter in 5.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

We go up to canada to sell our yotes. Some years you can get $35 for a large one with a nice primed coat. And $20 for a good one. We wont make the trip unless we get over 20. Also nice to have some fox and some otter pelts.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

The guy that I sell my green hides to the past two years has gave me between 20-75 for green pelts average has been about $50. And most werent real big either 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

basshunter, are you being serious ??!! If so, I need the guy's number as he's paying 3-5 times what everyone else is paying.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

He's in new concord I don't have a number for him 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Name possibly or location ?? A guy that pays that is harder to find than a sqatch !!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to even average 40 to 50 dollars for a good put up coyote hide.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with you skippy !!!! Still waiting on info as I've heard these comments from other people & they don't pan out.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . . I agree with you T-180 !! . . .


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, thought I was just being an old skeptic, but it's happened for years


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I have never heard of anyone driving upto Canada to sell their furs never. I have shipped thousands of hides to Canada but never ever drove them .I do know of some dealers who drove up tens of thousands of dollars worth of fur. The last yote hides I sent the best went for 20 bucks some 2 bucks. I will never skin another yote no matter how pretty I think he is to much work for little cash reward. Snares are the way to control your yotes.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys I need some ideas to get the coyotes called in. Ive got them to howl back but have not been able to get them to show theyre face. I sit in an opening in the woods where our deer food plot is and use a locator call and had one group very close and hit it agin and nothing so tried rabbit distress and mouse squeaker. But nothing. As I was typing this acually I thought maybe if I stay in the woods in a treestand I'll be able to see one and try out my 308. Hmm any ideas?


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

C J Hughes said:


> I have never heard of anyone driving upto Canada to sell their furs never. I have shipped thousands of hides to Canada but never ever drove them .I do know of some dealers who drove up tens of thousands of dollars worth of fur. The last yote hides I sent the best went for 20 bucks some 2 bucks. I will never skin another yote no matter how pretty I think he is to much work for little cash reward. Snares are the way to control your yotes.


According to FHA, coyote hides averaged $36 in Ohio last winter.

Idk who you're selling them to, but it sounds like you ned to find a new buyer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

FlashGordon said:


> According to FHA, coyote hides averaged $36 in Ohio last winter.
> 
> Idk who you're selling them to, but it sounds like you ned to find a new buyer.


Sounds like FHA marketing to get more people to use them. I sell fur every year as do several others on here , so I think I'll go with actual experience !! There are these inflated prices posted & talked about every year and for the most part, it's BS.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I live in the Eastern edge of the city and have a lot of deer that create problems. Sometimes I'll find Yote tracks in the creek bed mud that passes through my property and also in the winter snow. Have never seen a Yote here but have heard them at night. A few have been hit around I-71 and Rt18. I wouldn't think of killing one around here with the deer problem we have. Now, put me in the field with a Coyote effective rifle and it is by by Yote.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The last yotes I sold were in the JAN 2013 AUCTION . Eastern yotes sold for avg $ 25.68 the tops was $ 54.00 that is out of 1051 hides of which only 90% sold.My yote hides did not do as good as the avg but they were the brown nasty color. The grey fox I had at that sell sold for 45 bucks which was the top price paid for grey fox all depends on the hide quality. If you are selling local you are getting ripped off, provided you skin flesh and put up your fur FHA is the way to go. Some guys sell them in the round to local fur buyers . Anytime you can sell at the same place the local fur buyers who buy fur sell at you are going to get a better price common sense no middle man. Don't look good for **** this year big carry over from last year.


----------

